# 2015 Cruze LS 1.8 L Key Fob Not Working



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

To be clear, your car does not have passive entry? You must push the button on the fob to unlock the doors?

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Looking at the drawings I found, assuming no passive entry, I do not see an antenna shown for the remote control door lock receiver (RCDLR), so I assume it's part of that module and not external to it.

The drawings show that it communicates to the BCM via two bi-directional serial links. Assuming your remote is good, the problem is either in the RCDLR, the links to the BCM, or the BCM itself.

I think you are on the right track starting with the RCDLR. I would inspect closely the wires going to it, to be sure the issue is not a loose or damaged wire.

According to the online Chilton's manual, the RCDLR requires no programming to install.

The remote control door lock receiver only functions as an antenna, receiving the signals sent by the keyless entry transmitter and forwarding them to the body control module (BCM). The keyless entry software is contained wholly within the BCM.​
If a new RCDLR does not fix things, I would inspect the wires going into the BCM. After that...well...wait to cross that bridge when you get to it.

HTH.
Doug











.


----------



## thebombdotcom (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you Doug, I'll update when I get the new part. My car does not have passive entry (those fancy buttons on the door handle). I use a key to manually unlock the doors.

I did check to see if the connection got loose by disconnecting and reconnecting the RCDLR but it did not work which is why I chose to buy a new one.


----------



## thebombdotcom (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks like that did not fix the problem. Oh well it looks like I'll keep using the manual key entry


----------

